# Talk about intel fail...



## Marauder06 (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-news-from-elsewhere-23455128



> India's army reportedly spent six months watching "Chinese spy drones" violating its air space, only to find out they were actually Jupiter and Venus.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2013)

It would have been so much better if they had tried to engage the "drones" lol


----------



## AWP (Jul 26, 2013)

1) Allow me to be the first to point out this thread is dying for a Uranus joke.
2) I had a fellow contractor talk about the two "UAV's" which appeared every morning over the BTIF. He asked if Intel knew of a possible prison break. I had to point out those "UAV's" were Venus and Jupiter. He actually asked how I knew and I had to explain the Internet to him...
3) This has to be a totally made up story.


----------



## pardus (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe the Onion or Duffleblog has fooled the BBC now!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 27, 2013)

I think the mish was called OP Galileo....:wall:


----------



## x SF med (Jul 27, 2013)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I think the mish was called OP Galileo....:wall:


 
Scaramouche, Scaramouche ... can you do the fandango?

Magmifico! Magnifico-o-o-o-o-o-o-o!

(that'll teach you to leave an easy Bohemian Rhapsody segue open...)


----------

